# Possible to Connect (1) Premiere Box to (2) Televisions?



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

Right now i have a Samsung 55 LED connected to my Basic Premiere box (adding 1TB space next week) in the living room.. via HDMI

the wall the TV is mounted on is living Room on one side, but is my Bedroom on the other side (awkward setup but its down the hall for the door, but the wall is shared)

the back of the Premiere has of course one HDMI out (all that is humanly necessary usually) but i was wondering what can/could be done to allow a TV in the Bedroom to share the TiVo box.

reasoning...

i am single, if i am watching a show in living room, i could then watch in bedroom with ease..

the slide remote is bluetooth and does infact work from the other room (besides the Television prompts which would only work in the one room (wont turn on the other tv/so forth)..

wouldnt need an additional box @.... 200$/box.. 10$/mon

wouldnt need an additional shelf/so forth for a box and in the bedroom would be a seamless install with just a TV on the wall and everything else hidden/MIA.

-Riley


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Lots of HDMI splitters out there. You could also run component to the other TV.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rijowysock said:


> Right now i have a Samsung 55 LED


(You mean a Samsung 55 LCD (which might have an LED backlight, but it is not an LED TV) )



> but i was wondering what can/could be done to allow a TV in the Bedroom to share the TiVo box.


My main 54" LCD is connected to the Premiere with HDMI and to the stereo system through optical.

But I also have a tiny RF modulator box that takes the composite output (and L/R audio from RCA plugs) from the Premiere and converts it to RF, then I have a coax across the house to the other TV and connect the RF and watch "channel 3" on a 19" LCD. Of course, that is not an HD signal, but the other room is rarely used (of course it isn't, it is the exercise room!) so it doesn't matter to me much. The picture is acceptable on a small TV for occasional use. Coax was easy, it can go great distances, it is cheap, and it carries the sound too.

The slide remote barely reaches, but I have had an optical IR repeater for ages, so I use that.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

I have the same basic set up. i have 72 in dlp in my living room and a Sony in my bedroom sharing the same wall as the dlp tv. I have a wall pass threw where I can pass the cables. I connected the HDMI to the dlp tv and have component running to the bedroom tv. I control the tive by a ir repeater. Works very good this way.


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

crxssi said:


> (You mean a Samsung 55 LCD (which might have an LED backlight, but it is not an LED TV) )


isn't every LED tv, LED backlit? if it was an LED tv it would be like a times square billboard...


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

caddyroger said:


> I have the same basic set up. i have 72 in dlp in my living room and my bedroom sharing the same wall the dlp tv. I a wall pass thru. I connected the HDMI to the dlp and have component running to bedroom tv. I control the tive by a ir repeater. Works very good this way.


k, on Xbox and other units you cannot hook up components and HDMI at the same time (only one gives an output at a time) so i figured the same was true for the TiVo which it's not.. i can easily run components up the wall 5ft to the TV then.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rijowysock said:


> isn't every LED tv, LED backlit? if it was an LED tv it would be like a times square billboard...


I think you meant to ask "isn't every LCD TV LED backlit". The answer to that question is "no". Most LCD TV's are fluorescent backlit. Many of the newer LCD TVs are LED backlit, however. The only real advantage of LED backlighting is that is uses a less power (not tremendously less, but significantly). It can potentially be more reliable also, but that is yet to be seen for sure.

I am guessing that eventually, LED TVs will exist (in the large, commercial market), but for now, that technology seems years away at best.


----------



## billwilljr (Oct 2, 2010)

crxssi said:


> I think you meant to ask "isn't every LCD TV LED backlit". The answer to that question is "no". Most LCD TV's are fluorescent backlit. Many of the newer LCD TVs are LED backlit, however. The only real advantage of LED backlighting is that is uses a less power (not tremendously less, but significantly). It can potentially be more reliable also, but that is yet to be seen for sure.
> 
> I am guessing that eventually, LED TVs will exist (in the large, commercial market), but for now, that technology seems years away at best.


No, what he meant was that by "correcting" someone by stating that he doesn't have an LED TV, but an LCD TV that is backlit by LED, you were kinda being a smarta$$. He meant that all tv's that are being sold to consumers with LED in the model are in fact LED backlit, and that you were stating the obvious. It had absolutely nothing to do with his question, and we are all dumber because of the "correction".


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

billwilljr said:


> He meant that all tv's that are being sold to consumers with LED in the model are in fact LED backlit, and that you were stating the obvious. It had absolutely nothing to do with his question, and we are all dumber because of the "correction".


I guess I was too literal. Oops.

But the dumb part is calling an LCD TV an LED TV, when it is not. My V6 car has a battery in it, that doesn't mean it is an "electric car". I know, it is marketing... but we don't have to perpetuate/validate it!

To be back on forum topic: When I hear people referring to their cable-company DVR as a "TiVo", I also let them know that isn't right.


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

rijowysock said:


> isn't every LED tv, LED backlit? if it was an LED tv it would be like a times square billboard...


No there has been at least one OLED TV on the market Sony had an 11 inch for about 2500 bucks.

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-XEL-1-11-Inch-OLED-Digital/dp/B00126W14O


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

crxssi said:


> But the dumb part is calling an LCD TV an LED TV, when it is not. My V6 car has a battery in it, that doesn't mean it is an "electric car". I know, it is marketing... but we don't have to perpetuate/validate it!


It's just a shorthand "LED-backlit television" = "LED TV"

and... Technically you don't have a "_V6 Car_", you have a "_Car with a V6 Engine_". The car is not a V6.


----------



## 9300170 (Feb 21, 2003)

just buy an HDMI splitter from monoprice. mine works great.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

smbaker said:


> It's just a shorthand "LED-backlit television" = "LED TV"


It doesn't MATTER what the backlight is, it is an LCD TV and there is no need for any shorthand. The backlight is a minor part of the TV, the main technology that matters is the LCD display. It would be like calling an LCD TV with a florescent backlight a "Florescent TV". Or an LCD projection TV with halon lamp a "Halon TV". I should also point out that there are DLP TVs that also use an LED backlight. Are those "LED TVs" too? And what about actual LED display TVs (although they are very rare)?


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

crxssi said:


> I think you meant to ask "isn't every LCD TV LED backlit". The answer to that question is "no". Most LCD TV's are fluorescent backlit. Many of the newer LCD TVs are LED backlit, however. The only real advantage of LED backlighting is that is uses a less power (not tremendously less, but significantly). It can potentially be more reliable also, but that is yet to be seen for sure.
> 
> I am guessing that eventually, LED TVs will exist (in the large, commercial market), but for now, that technology seems years away at best.


No, i KNOW every LCD tv is NOT LED backlit, but every single "LED" tv on the market is in fact an LED backlit LCD. so wouldnt you refer to it as an LED tv just like samsung and sharp and etc refer's to it as? why would i refer to it as an LED backlit LCD, when everyone knows that an LED tv is LED backlit LCD.

basically saying, their is no such thing as an "LED TV" so when someone says "LED TV" do you correct them so they say its an LCD?

if i had an LCD, i would say LCD
if i had a DLP, i would say "DLP"
since i have an LED backlit LCD, i refer to it as an "LED"

so again, i have a Samsung 55" LED.


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

smbaker said:


> It's just a shorthand "LED-backlit television" = "LED TV"
> 
> and... Technically you don't have a "_V6 Car_", you have a "_Car with a V6 Engine_". The car is not a V6.


thank you.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

Since your two TVs are on opposite sides of the same wall you don't need a long cable run to accomplish what you want. If they were far apart you could use a RapidRun cable from CablesToGo. 

It's a single cable that carries all the signals. They make versions for HDMI, Component, etc. I extend the component signal about 75 feet and it works great.


----------

